# Freihandlinie mit Außenkante



## taxi (16. Dezember 2003)

Folgende Frage habe ich. Möchte eine Straßenkarte erstellen und brauche hierfür eine Linie mit Außenkante. Z.B. 10px Linie gelb Außenkante schwarz. Habe schon versucht Werkzeugspitze zu erstellen, aber irgend wie kriege ich das nicht hin. Wer hat einen Tipp für mich.

Gruß Winfried


----------



## Das-Em (16. Dezember 2003)

Yup,

also wenn ich sowas mit Photoshop mache, mal ich mir mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug (P) zuerst die dementsprechende Linie (also keinen geschlossenen Pfad) erstelle eine neue Ebene, wähle das Werkzeugspitzenwerkzeug (B) und stelle den Durchmesser z.B. auf 9 Pixel (aber nicht die mit der weichen Kante, sondern die Durchmesser ganz oben) und wähle dann den Karteireiter "Pfade" und klicke ganz unten auf das 2. Symbol von links (beim Mouseover erscheint der Hilfetext "Pfadkontur mit Werkzeugspitze füllen"). Das ist dann meine schwarze Außenlinie.

Dann erstelle ich ne neue Ebene und mache das ganze nochmal (bis auf den Pfad neu zeichnen natürlich  ) und wähle als Durchmesser z.B. 5 Pixel und als Farbe gelb. Und schwupps - fertig.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Kleiner Tipp, ich mache Karten immer mit Flash, geht schneller und man braucht beim Nachzeichnen nicht so genau sein, da Flash die Linien abrundet, wenn man es dementsprechend so einstellt.

So long


----------



## Sven Fischer (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich würde das so machen, das ich der Linie einfach über Ebeneneffekte eine Kontur gebe. (Linie gelb 10px Kontur rot 2 px)


----------



## Das-Em (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LynxScreed _
> *Ich würde das so machen, das ich der Linie einfach über Ebeneneffekte eine Kontur gebe. (Linie gelb 10px Kontur rot 2 px) *



Wird die da nicht ziemlich kantig?


----------



## kirchel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Bin mir nicht genau sicher ob ich dir jetzt das richtige erkläre, aber ich glaube es ist am einfachsten wenn du einfach mit dem Pinsel oder so die Linie, bzw Straße  zeichneste  (natürlich auf einer Neuen Ebene) und dann über die  Ebeneneigenschaften unter >> Kontur die gewünschte Kontur einstellen. Schon Fertig!
mfg

Kirchel



Komisch, grade war doch noch kein andere beitrag hier, naja ist meiner somit sinlos... sorry mod`s!


----------



## taxi (17. Dezember 2003)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für euere Tips.
Klappt ganz prima und wenn das Ganze noch mit Raster benutzt wird es auch nicht hacklig.
Gruß Winfried


----------

